

Bosnian Serbs Military Leader Ratko Mladić Arrested Today - borispavlovic
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-13561407

======
VB6_Foreverr
The only issue that requires proof is identity. Once established then is it
really necessary that this man go through an expensive trial and subsequent
imprisonment? I think he should be publicly executed in Srebrenica. Wouldn't
that send out a better message to others tempted to follow a similar path than
the courtof justice does? Today, coincidentally, is the anniversary of the
last public execution in England
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Barrett_%28Fenian%29>

